# Brodtener Steilufer



## Johnny (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen!Habe heute eine Angelberechtigung für den Bereich Brodtener Steilufer (Ostsee,Lübecker Bucht) geholt, da ich öfters am Wochenende in Lübeck verweile und nicht immer zum Spinangeln gen Fehmarn pilgern wollte. Liegt eben von HL aus gesehen direkt vor der Haustür!
Wollte mal erfahren, ob unter den Meerforellenanglern im Forum denn auch Leute diesen Bereich beangeln und wenn ja, was zur Zeit dort möglich ist.
Vielen Dank für Eure HilfeGruß Thomas


----------



## Bonifaz (28. Januar 2002)

Hey JonnyNe ich fahr entweder nach Fehmarn, Dahme oder zur Kieler Bucht, ab und zu auch nach Mc Pom bei Boltenhagen.
Wollte mal nach Travemünde, aber dort extra zahlen hab ich keine Lust. Ich wünsch dir trotzdem Erfolg. Da am Brodtener Ufer ist ja schöner "leopardengrund".
Ansonsten wird dir Bellybootangler bestimmt weiter helfen, der kommt glaub ich aus der Lübecker Gegend.


-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## havkat (28. Januar 2002)

Moin Johnny!
Ich wohne im nördlichen Lübeck, habe Brodten fast vor der Haustür. Habe dort aber nicht mehr gefischt seit unser lieber Senat eine Gebühr erhoben hat......aus Prinzip!
Das Meer ist frei und basta!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Allerdings ist die Lübecker Bucht, besonders wenn´s so richtig kalt ist, ´ne gute Ecke. Geringerer Salzgehalt ist bei kaltem Wasser immer gut. Haben dort wenige aber immer starke Fische gefangen. Im Herbst viele Gefärbte, die sich zum Aufstieg in die Trave sammeln....wenn sie nicht in den Netzen landen! 

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Berndli (29. Januar 2002)

Moin Zusammen,so verfüherisch der Grund am Brodtner Steilufer aussehen mag, so deutlich lehne ich die Erlaubnisscheinpflicht dort ab, daher habe ich auch keine Erfahrungswerte.GrußBernd


----------



## Pete (29. Januar 2002)

quote:
Das Meer ist frei und basta!! 
Einiges scheint aber in diesem Lande diesbezüglich nicht ganz gerecht zu laufen, die Meeresangelei in M/V ist immer noch gebührenpflichtig. Entweder freies Meer für alle oder für alleeine Gebühr...So wie bisher ist die Einheit ein Witz, genau wie der Alleingang der Lübecker...
Ich denke, dass, es wenn es eine geringe Jahresgebühr für die gesamte Ostsee gäbe, und man gewährleisten würde, dass ein Teil des Geldes in Küstenschutz und Fischbesatz reinvestiert wird, keiner von uns Ostsee-Besessenen etwas dagegen hätte...
Mich haben die 30 Märker pro Jahr für M/V jedenfalls nicht arm gemacht...im Gegenteil, dies war stets meine billigste Angelkarte...Gruß Pete


-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Hummer (29. Januar 2002)

Allerdings weiß niemand so genau nicht, was mit dem Geld gemacht wird. Man munkelt von mageren 30 % für Fischbesatz. Ob mit dem restlichen Geld Kormorankolonien finanziert werden oder Angeln verboten-Schilder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wahrscheinlich gehen die restlichen 70 % für die Verwaltung der Verwaltung drauf...In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir etwas ein, was ich vor kurzem las. Aus der Fischereiabgabe wurde auch Aalbesatz bezahlt. Die lieben Berufs- und Hobbynetzfischer sagten einen Beitrag zu, haben aber nie bezahlt. Deshalb wurde der Aalbesatz eingestellt.
In diesem Falle haben die Angler den Fischern die Aale bezahlt! Petri!Hummer


----------



## MichaelB (30. Januar 2002)

Moin,das Brodtener Steilufer hab ich mir letztes Jahr auch mal angesehn, gleich bei diesem grausligen Restaurant oder was immer das für ein Hundertjährigentreffpunkt sein mag. Allerdings fand ich, daß das dort so absolut nicht nach einem (Brandungs)Angelstrand aussah, viiiel zu flach... hmmmGruß
Michael


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2002)

Man muß nicht immer 4 m Wassertiefe haben ( sind teilweise auch dort vorhanden). Schau Dir als vergleich mal niobe /Fehmarn, da sind Wassertiefen von max.3 Meter drin.
Der Bereich Brodtener Steilufer hat reichlich große Steine im Wasser. Es schwimmt immer viel Nahrung rum. Deshalb sind die Meerforellen und Dorsche teilweise auch in XXL Format vorhanden.Aus Protest gehe ich dort nicht mehr angeln!!! 30 DM für 2 km Strand sind bitten viel!!!
Im Frühjahr ist das wie eine Völkerwanderung. Hans und Franz gehen dort angeln. Keine Erholung mehr möglich!!!
Genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich mir vor etwa 4 Jahren das erste BB gekauft!!!


-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2002)

Schließe mich havkat an und hole mir aus Prinzip keinen Erlaubnisschein für das Brodtener Steilufer!!! Habe auch dieses gewässer fast vor der Haustür. Im März/April und Mai ist dieser Strandteil übervölkert von Meerforellenanglern. Muß im Dunkeln kommen um noch eine Einlaßkarte zu ergattern!!! Habe dort bis zu 35 Angler auf einen Kilometer gesehen. Habe mich dann wieder ins Auto gesetzt und bin abgefahren!!!Ist ein sehr schönes Gebiet, wechselhafter grund mit großen Steinen. Gut zum Meerforellenangeln und Brandungsangeln.Ich selber fahre in der Zeit lieber auf der Mecklenburger Seite angeln. Kostet zwar auch ca. 30,- DM im Jahr, dafür ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Meerforellenangler zu treffen geringer!!! Gibt noch paar Ecken, wo die HHer nicht direkt mit dem Auto ranfahren können. Genau diese Strandabschnitte bevorzuge ich dann. Natur pur und fast keine Angler!!!
Brauche dann für eine Strecke max 60 km zu fahren, anstatt 90-100 km nach Fehmarn.


-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bonifaz (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo BBanglerIst dort nur für 2 km Strecke Erlaubnisscheinpflicht? Was ist mit Niendorf und Travemünde, ich denk da muss man auch zahlen !?!?





-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz
Dies Jahr Meerforelle + Köhler !![1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bonifaz am 30-01-2002 um 17:20.]


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2002)

Für Travemünde und Trave (Fischerreibezirk II-IV) braucht man einen extra Schein. Fängt an der Nordermole an und endet an der geniner Straßenbrücke und an der Straßenbrücke in Hamberge.
Ab Niendorf ist das Angeln wieder frei mit dem normalen Jahresfischerreischein.
Brodtener Steilufer beginnt in etwa Hermannshöhe und endet an der Nordermole.
Laß es  gut 4 km Strand sein! Davon sind 
gut 2 km etwa Kurstrand und er Rest ist im Sommer belagert mit Nackedeis und Wildzeltern. Im Frühjahr/Herbst und Winter kannst da ganz gut auf Meerforellen und Dorsche angeln. Die meisten Blinkern dort nur. Der Kurstrand ist von April bis November gesperrt, glaube ich zumindestens.
Das Hauptangelgebiet liegt auf dem Bild am unterhalb des Waldes!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Januar 2002)

Tschuldigung!
Was ist denn an diesem Küstenabschnit so tolles dran. Ich war da noch nicht aber hab mir das mal eben auf der Seekarte angesehen. Hm ne dolle Stelle konnte ich da aber nicht finden und die Tiefenlinien ziehen sich vor dieser Landspitze ziemlich weit raus.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bonifaz (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo M_SDies ist natürlich nicht Fehmarn, aber ich denke, dass man diesen Abschnitt nicht verachten sollte, wenn man bereit ist, extra zu zahlen.
@BBangler: Danke für die genaue Beschreibung!

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz
Dies Jahr Meerforelle + Köhler !!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2002)

@ M_S
Das ist ein Strand für Lübecker und die um die Ecke wohnen. Wer dafür extra zahlen will, soll es tun. Die Hansestadt Lübeck erhebt seit paar Jahren für dieses Gebiet eine Gebühr von Anglern, um das Angeln einzudämen. Viele Anwohner hatten sich wegen dem Müll beschwert. Kommt aber meist nicht von den Anglern. Der Müll wird meist von der See an den Strand gespült und von den Wildzeltern mitgebracht! Wir Angler sind dann die Leidtragenden. 
Der Strand ist vergleichbar mit Gr. Klützhöved. Es liegen reichlich große Steine im Wasser. Die Tiefenlinie läuft bißchen weiter draußen, das macht aber nichts aus. Man fängt Dorsche meist erst abends!!!
Es tummeln sich nur in letzter Zeit sehr viele Meerforellenangler rum, ist teilweise auch in Gr. Klützhöved so. 1993 war das Brodtener Steilufer selten von Anglern besucht, genauso verhielt es sich damals auch in Gr. Klützhöved. Habe dort letztes Jahr mal im März etwa 20 Mefoangler an einem Tag gesehen. 99 % kamen aus HH!!! Die sind echt überall!!! Da denkt man wirklich man ist an so einem Forellenpuff gelandet.
@ Bonifaz
keine Ursache!!!
-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 30-01-2002 um 21:57.]


----------



## havkat (30. Januar 2002)

@M_S
Brodten hat schon was. Besonders im Winter. War Zeuge als ´ne 9kg Mefo gekeschert wurde. Es werden nicht viele Fische gefangen aber....
Aber wie gesagt....für einen kleinen Küstenabschnitt bezahlen und keine Ahnung wofür? Gaaarnix!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Johnny (31. Januar 2002)

Moin zusammen!
Beim Verfassen meines Beitrages habe ich nicht mit einer derartigen Resonanz gerechnet. Als noch recht unerfahrenes Greenhorn in Sachen Angeln war mir nicht bewußt, dass dieser gebührenpflichtige Ostseebereich für viele ein Rotes Tuch darstellt. Hatte beim Lesen der Antworten teilweise das Gefühl, dass man mit dem Kauf der Angelkarte eine Art Ehrenkodex verletzt und sich in eine Reihe von „Forellenpuffgängern“ einreiht, die seuchenartig Strände bevölkern oder vermüllen. In erster Linie suche ich aber auch Erholung und möchte beim Angeln Natur möglichst ohne Massentourismus genießen...Dass es Boardmitglieder gibt, die solche nicht übervölkerten Strände noch kennen, ist schön! Das Fangen von Fischen ist für mich kein absolutes Muss. 
Da man von Lübeck für einen Fehmarntripp auch locker 15€ Sprit verfährt, hatte ich mich nach einigen Überlegungen dann doch zum Kauf der Karte entschieden, ohne zu wissen, dass außer mir das wohl noch halb Hamburg tut. 
Nocvhmals: Prinzipiell denke ich auch, dass die Ostsee als freies Gewässer nicht gänzlich einer solchen Gebührenabzocke anheimfallen sollte. Gegen eine Gebühr, die für Besatz-und Naturschutzmaßnahmen verwendet werden würde, hätte ich andererseits auch nichts.
Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht für meinen Beitrag rechtfertigen, tue das jetzt aber doch, um als neues Boardmitglied nicht vollkommen in Verruf zu geraten. Dennoch vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Die paar Wochen in denen ich bisher als Gast im Board unterwegs war, haben mir bei einer Unmenge von Fragen weitergeholfen. In diesem Sinne hab ich das Board sehr schätzen gelernt und hoffe nun mich auch weiterhin hier blicken lassen zu könnnen.
GrußThomas


----------



## Hummer (31. Januar 2002)

@bb,ich habe meinen Meck-Pomm-Schein in einem Berliner Angelgeschäft gekauft. Frag doch einfach mal den Händler Deines Vertrauens, vielleicht hat der auch welche da.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2002)

Hier in Lübeck hat kein Angelgeschäft diesen Schein!!! Die nächsten sind erst in Meck Pomm.
habe mir ihn sonst immer in Wismar geholt!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Januar 2002)

Moin BBangler!
Ich kann dir einen Schein im Laden holen und mit der Post schicken mußt nur die Kohle auf mein Koto überweisen. Was meinst?

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bonifaz (31. Januar 2002)

Hallo JohnnyKeine Panik ! Du kannst dort ruhig angeln, wie gesagt, schlecht sind die Verhältnisse dort nicht. Und wenn du nun schon ein Schein hast....
Ich bin jedenfalss auch gespannt auf deinen Erlebnisbericht.
@all wo ist Klützhöved? Ist das eine Landspitze im Klützer Winkel?
Wo sind gute MeFO Stellen im Klützerwinkel?

-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz
Dieses Jahr Meerforelle + Köhler !!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2002)

Meerforellen sind dort überall. Ich verrate Dir doch da nicht meine Hotspots !!!Ich müßte mich ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











!!!Habe damals 2 Jahre gebraucht, um sie zu finden.Schau selber nach und reihe dich dort ein unter den reichlichen Meerforellenjägern!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 31-01-2002 um 20:12.]


----------



## Hummer (1. Februar 2002)

Kein Grund zur Sorge, Johnny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir freuen uns vielmehr auf Deine Berichte von besagtem Strand.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Februar 2002)

Genau Jonny du brauchst dich doch hier für nichts entschuldigen. Wie du siehst hat auch mich interessiert was da los ist. Für solche Infos ist das Board doch da. 
@ all; von Boltenhagen bis Groß Klützhöved bin ich auch öffters unterwegs vieleicht trifft mann sich ja mal. Aber extra bezahlen muß man da auch. Ist nun mal so in unserem Land. Die Ostseeerlaubnis vür M/V kost 15,40€ dies Jahr.

-------------------------------------------------------

             www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2002)

@ M_S
Hast Du zufällig eine Internetadresse, wo man sich den ostseeschein für MeckPomm bestellen Kann? Wollte nicht extra nach Wismar, Grevesmühlen oder Rostock fahren.@Johnny
Brodtener Steulufer ist mittlerweile so bekannt wie Weisenhäuser Strand, Howachter Bucht, um paar zu nennen. Wenn die Meerforellenzeit laut "Zeitung" beginnt, sind diese Strände übervölkert. Ich zu meinem Teil möchte noch die Natur geniesen und nicht dicht an dicht stehen. In Brodten sind mir einfach teilweise zuviele Angler. In der Woche geht es da noch! Ich angle in der Zeit lieber in Meck Pomm, obwohl da in letzten jahren die Meerforellenangler auch rapide zugenommen haben! Im März kann man am Wochenende meist auch nicht mehr nach Gr. Klützhöved fahren. Der Strand ist auch zu voll.Meerforellenangeln ist leide zu doll in Mode geraten!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Berndli (1. Februar 2002)

Moin Bellyboatangler,ja wo bleibt denn da der Sportsgeist? Hört sich richtig nach Geheimniskrämerei an.GrußBernd


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2002)

@Berndli Brauchst da nur eine Platzkarte zu ziehen und warten, bis die großen Steine freiwerden!
Dann fängst Du schon deine Mefos.
Ich fische dort meist vom BB an Stellen wo die Watangler nicht hinkommen oder nicht angeln wollen. Die "verangeln" mir dann auch nicht die Mefos. Mußte mich im letzten Jahr sogar als Ossi von paar HHer beschimpfen lassen, weil sie meinten ich verjage ihnen die Mefos und provoziere das Angeln. Sie wären ja schließlich nicht umsonst über 100 km raufgefahren, um von so einem blöden Einheimischen die fische wegfangen zu lassen!
Was für ein Unsinn. War ca 100 m draußen und ca 150 m seitlich von denen entfernt. Habe den Tag 3 Mefos zwischen 50- 62 cm gefangen und paar Dorsche. Wie soll ich dann mit dem BB die Mefos verjagen? Wollten mich sogar ins Wasser werfen und mein BB abstechen, als ich an Land ging. Es war kurz vor ne Schlägerei . Naja, habe sie nur angegrinst und gefragt ob die Frühlingssonne solche Schäden bei denen verursacht hat.
Ansonsten sind dort die Leute aber in Ordnung.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Berndli (1. Februar 2002)

Moin Bellyboatangler,danke für das freundliche Angebot mit der Platzkarte. Ich werde zunächst noch darauf verzichten.Aber &acute;mal im Ernst: Mir scheint als seien bei Euch "HHs" nicht wirklich willkommem. Gilt das auch für Leute aus "OD" vor den Toren Hamburgs?GrußBernd


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2002)

@Berndli 
Wirst vielleicht lachen, mit HHern hab ich eigentlich keinen Ärger. Arschlöcher gibt es überall. Einer meiner besten Kollegen kommt aus HH. In MeckPomm siehst man kommischerweise nur HH und paar Einheimische!!! Einige Angler benehmen sich nur besonders in Boltenhagen unter aller Sau.@Havkat
 Nicht nur die "BB-Kapitäne" müssen sich an die Spielregeln halten. Habe es auch schon erlebt, als ich mich 50 m vom Ufer an einem seelenlosen Strand verankert hatte, das so ein Möchtegernmeerforellenangler sich einfach vor mir ins Wasser gestellt hatte und meinte das ist sein Revier!!! Kreuzte mit seinen Würfen ständig meine Angelrichtungen .  Weder die Mefofischer noch die BBangler vertreiben die Fische. Habe selbst schon Meerforellen gefangen neben Badegäste. Eine Spielregel sollte doch jeder einhalten: Wer zuerst kommt, hat ja wohl das vorrecht da zu angeln!!! Die Ostsee ist groß genug. Meerforellen fische ich aber lieber mit Wathose stehend im Wasser!!! Man hat dort besseren Kontakt zum Köder und kann ihn besser führen!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 02-02-2002 um 14:52.]


----------



## Berndli (2. Februar 2002)

Moin Zusammen,gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sollte auch am Meer zu den Grundregeln gehören. Leider macht man zu häufig andere, schlechte Erfahrungen.Zum Thema "HH": Von denen sieht man soviele, weil es schlicht so viele gibt. Immer locker und geschmeidig bleiben beim Fischen.GrußBernd


----------



## Martin1 (2. Februar 2002)

Hab da mal ein paar Fragen:
Wo gibts den Schein für`sBrodtener Ufer,was kostet der und kann ich dann im ganzen Raum Lübeck/Travemünde angeln?auch aufm Priwall?
  Gruss von Martin-1


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2002)

@ Berndli
Ich glaube auch, das es von den HH soviele gibt. Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor, als ob ganz HH angeln geht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bleibe da auch immer geschmeidig! So wie man im wald reinruft, so kommt das Echo wieder!!!@Martin1 Angelgebiet: Lese erstmal die vorigen Statements, dann findest Du es.Angelscheinausgabe: In fast jedem Angelladen in und um Lübeck!!! Kosten : 16 € glaube ich. Habe sowas gehört!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## havkat (3. Februar 2002)

Moin, Moin!
Hat mit dem Kennz. nix zu tun....Spinner gibt´s überall!!
Zeigt sich wieder, daß nicht jeder der mit ´ner Wathose in der Ostsee steht auch was vom Mefo-Angeln versteht.
Hab so manchem BB-Kapitän schon dicke Mefos "hinterm Rücken" weggefangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn die BB-Skipper sich ´n büschn an die "Spielregeln" halten und einen gewissen Abstand zum Ufer einhalten ist´s kein Problem. Gibt Platz genug für alle!
Jagende Forellen ziehen, in der Regel, parallel zum Ufer, es sei denn sie drücken einen Jungheringsschwarm, von draußen kommend, ins Flachwasser o.ä. aber dann ist´s eh wurscht wo/wie man fischt. Passiert leider viel zu selten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## DynAmIt3 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

kann mir jemand sagen wo genau das lizenzpflichtige brodtener ufer auf der niendorfer seite endet? hab vorhin etwas von parkplatz hermannshöhe gelesen, stimmt das? wenn ja ist ja von da aus richtung niendorf noch ein gutes stück strecke auf der es sich lohnen könnte.
würd mich freuen wenn mir das jmd genau beantworten könnte
gruss an alle!!!#h


----------



## Aalonso (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

die grenze veläuft noch ein ganzes stück hinter der treppe!!! 
am besten google earth und nach der kreisgrenze von lübeck zu ostholstein suchen, bei niendorf. etwas zoomen und ... gibt eine genaue definierte grenze , nachzulesen beim kreisverband; ohne nauticstudium für normalsterbliche schwer zu verstehen.
gruß Aalonso


----------



## Traveangler (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Die Grenze ist recht einfach zu sehen ! Du darfst ab dem Kinderheim in Niendorf Angeln ! Dieses ist recht einfach zu erkennen an einer Art Glockenturm !

Hier ein Link zu einem Bild des Kinderheimes !

http://netzwerkb.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/St.Johann.jpg


----------

